# FS 45 Service Manual



## Dsplitter (Oct 25, 2015)

Would anyone know where I could find service and parts manuals for a Stihl FS 45? Thank you for the help!


----------



## alderman (Oct 26, 2015)

They are available on line. Just search for Stihl FS 45 service manual or parts manual.


----------



## Dsplitter (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks, but no luck with it yet


----------

